# One of my blind turners with his pepper mill



## sbwertz (Feb 27, 2016)

Bill is both blind and a double amputee.  He levers himself up out of his power wheelchair onto a high stool to turn at the lathe.  He is almost completely blind...can see light and dark.  He uses a cane out in front of his wheelchair to navigate around.  (He is truly amazing!) This was his second turning project...a peppermill made from mulberry with brass filings inlayed into a center band and some large cracks.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 27, 2016)

Sharon, please tell Bill he did an absolutely wonderful job on that peppermill!

Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 27, 2016)

That is fantastic. Being able to put a face to your stories is also inspirational. I can see and I can not do as well. Tell him job well done. Continued success and keep having fun. That is real cool. Thanks for showing.


----------



## CREID (Feb 27, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 27, 2016)

By mixing the brass filings (or other inlay material) into ten minute epoxy, and putting a nitrile glove on the blind turner, they can press the loaded epoxy into the grooves and cracks themselves.  I try to let them do as much alone as they are able.  Using an easy tool detailer, they can cut their own v grooves, too.  I have to help them some with the fine placement of the tool, but they do most of it themselves.  They do most of the shaping with a small spindle gouge and a small roughing gouge. (I turn the blanks round before they start.)


----------



## JimB (Feb 27, 2016)

That is terrific work.


----------



## Hawkdave (Feb 27, 2016)

G'Day Sharon....Full marks to you and your program to allow people such as Bill to turn out beautiful work such as the pepper mill.
Please pass on to Bill that he has done a fine job and I look forward to seeing his next project.

Dave.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 27, 2016)

Good things being done there. Good work Sharon!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's great.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 27, 2016)

Sharon..if appropriate and for sale, I will buy from him for $50 plus shipping..I don't know what it is worth, *so please tell me if they sells for more*. I will pay shipping too. I actually need one. The one I own stinks. I love his. Thanks!


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 28, 2016)

He made it for the Center to sell as a fundraiser, so yes it is for sale.  And $50 is what we have been getting for them (except for the one in the silent auction).  If it hasn't already sold, you can buy it.  I'll email Frank and make sure it is set aside for you.  I just don't want to run afoul of the forum's rules on selling items.  I really didn't put it up here to sell it, just to show off my turner's prowess.

Sharon


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 28, 2016)

Very very cool Sharon


----------



## rockb (Feb 28, 2016)

Tell Bill he's an inspiration to a whole lot of us here on IAP......
Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2016)

sbwertz said:


> He made it for the Center to sell as a fundraiser, so yes it is for sale.  And $50 is what we have been getting for them (except for the one in the silent auction).  If it hasn't already sold, you can buy it.  I'll email Frank and make sure it is set aside for you.  I just don't want to run afoul of the forum's rules on selling items.  I really didn't put it up here to sell it, just to show off my turner's prowess.
> 
> Sharon


 
Excellent...just let me know. I am assuming it is food safe - I will take it either way. Thanks!


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, it is food safe.  The only part of it that contacts the pepper in the inside of the 1" hole down the center that the pepper falls through and it is sealed with walnut oil.  The wood is mulberry.  Frank emailed me and said he is keeping it for you. I'll pick it up tomorrow and PM  you for shipping info.

Sharon


----------



## TonyL (Feb 29, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Woodnick43 (Feb 29, 2016)

*Thank you*

Sharon, we have never met. You are an inspiring person and deserve a big thank you for your help and encouraging those turners who are sightless. You must get a good feeling in helping these folks to achieve help in their work.
Congrats to you Sharon


----------



## fitzman163 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thats incredible keep up the great work!


----------



## OLLIEwinz (Mar 1, 2016)

its truly amazing how with all that he has gone through he doesn't let that stop him, he just does it. he did a better job on that than anything I've ever turned.
-oliver


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 1, 2016)

So good to see what others can do, in spite of adversity. This is what it's all about... giving back to others. Thank you for your work with the blind and for sharing their work with us.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 14, 2016)

*Received it today!*

Received today. Even better looking in person. It will inspire me and others every time I use it. I can't wait for folks to ask me about it. Thank you for posting.


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 14, 2016)

sbwertz said:


> Bill is both blind and a double amputee.  He levers himself up out of his power wheelchair onto a high stool to turn at the lathe.  He is almost completely blind...can see light and dark.  He uses a cane out in front of his wheelchair to navigate around.  (He is truly amazing!) This was his second turning project...a peppermill made from mulberry with brass filings inlayed into a center band and some large cracks.


Absolutely beautiful job.  I REALLY like the "barrel" look.


----------



## RedBeard (Mar 16, 2016)

That is truely amazing and very inspirational.


----------

